# Breeders Oversea?



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

im sorry if i offend anyone in anyway but im just curious. 

is it safe to get a puppy from oversea?
is it safe?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Personally I wouldn't even think of it, it is very risky and you have no way of checking out the breeder to see if they are genuine. The risk is that you could end up losing your money and getting nothing in return. How did you find the breeder? If on line I would be very very careful, JMHO


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> im sorry if i offend anyone in anyway but im just curious.
> 
> is it safe to get a puppy from oversea?
> is it safe?[/B]



I wouldn't want to and with all the beautiful puppies right here, why go there?
Also what a hassle to get the puppy here and imagine the horrible long plane
trip for the puppy. My answer is...NO NO NO!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I don't think your question is offensive in any way. Here is my take on the subject: The only way that I would consider a dog from another country is if I lived there and could get good info about it, just as I would do in this country. The only other scenario tha I can imagine is if I were a show breeder and had a RELIABLE contact from another country that I knew would give me some different lines to breed into. I might consider it then, but I would have to be positively sure that I wasn't being taken. I believe that Happy B has addressed this subject somewhat. I think there are very beautiful dogs to be had in this country....in a variety of price ranges.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I don't think your question is offensive in any way. Here is my take on the subject: The only way that I would consider a dog from another country is if I lived there and could get good info about it, just as I would do in this country. The only other scenario tha I can imagine is if I were a show breeder and had a RELIABLE contact from another country that I knew would give me some different lines to breed into. I might consider it then, but I would have to be positively sure that I wasn't being taken. I believe that Happy B has addressed this subject somewhat. I think there are very beautiful dogs to be had in this country....in a variety of price ranges.[/B]



If you are looking for a pet, I would never consider going out of the country for one. There are too many nice ones to be had in this country. The pet dogs coming into the country are often raised in puppymills and shipped into this country in bulk for resale. If you had a problem with one of the dogs, you would have no way of working with the breeder to get it settled.
Also, there are new regulations with customs, and added charges are assessed when they come into the country. It may cost you an extra three or four hundred dollars, or more, at the customs office for their charges. If you think you can save money by buying outside the country, you might be surprised when you go to the customs office. 
Now, going to a reputable, well known breeder in another country is a different thing. Earlier tonight, I checked out the website of a breeder/handler in Europe who has exceptional dogs, making their mark all over Europe. I don't need another dog, but if I were looking for one, she would be one of the first I would contact. I don't work with as tight a gene pool as some breeders, and I like bringing in "new blood".
I have co-ownership of a dog who came from a breeder in Italy. This boy was bought by us because of certain things we felt that we could bring into our lines from him. Not only did he bring the American lines in but he brought in some of the best European lines. His maternal grandmother is all foreign lines, and has a history of producing a number of champions, both European and American. I also had the benefit of seeing his older brothers' show records and adult pictures of them for reference by visiting the websites of breeders showing them in Europe. In fact, one of Andy's brothers made his first appearance at Crufts this year, and had an impressive junior win.


----------

